# Terre Haute, IN group seeks 1 or 2 new players.



## drexes (Jun 8, 2006)

We are currently playing in a homebrew setting using 3.5 rules (some house). We play on Saturdays at noon most weeks unless scheduling becomes bad then we just cancel for a week. We are loose group of good friends more intersted in having a good time than anything else, unfortunately, we are losing one of our own to a job in sunny Florida. Strong characters and story driven players a must. Min/max style players and rules lawyers would not likely mesh well with this group, but if you're looking for a new game and want to see of this is the right one for you then you're welcome to contact me. If you're intersted email me at: drexes@hotmail.com

Happy Gaming,
Drexes


----------



## drexes (Feb 17, 2007)

Shameless bump, because it may be an issue again...hehe


----------

